# Welche deutsche Stars mit Brustvergrößerung kennt ihr?



## okidoki (12 Juni 2013)

Hi ihr da draußen! 

Nachdem es nun nach Angelina Jolies Outing, dass sie sich die Brüste hat abnehmen lassen, eine rege Diskussion über die weibliche Brust gibt, stellt sich mir die Frage, ob bei den bekannten Stars und Sternchen aus dem deutschen Fernsehen oder ähnlichem der Trend auch zur Brustvergrößerung geht wie in den USA. Von welchen Stars wisst ihr von einer Brustvergrößerung? Wie sieht es zum Beispiel bei Slvie van der Vaart, Fernanda Brandao oder Funda Vanroy aus? 

Ich würde mich über eure Antworten freuen  
Liebe Grüße okidoki


----------



## thotti (12 Juni 2013)

Nun da ist erst mal die Frage wer ein Star ist.Sternchen fallen mir Nina Bott und Magdalena Breszka und Sila Shahin ein.Stars die wirklich was können da fällt mir keiner ein.


----------



## dianelized20 (12 Juni 2013)

Diane Kruger - obwohls glücklicherweise nicht zu übertrieben ist


----------



## Merker45 (12 Juni 2013)

Alexandra Kamp (wie man sieht ), Sonya Kraus, Britt Hagedorn, Juliette Menke, Claudelle Deckert


----------



## Sidewinder (12 Juni 2013)

Ich meine irgendwann mal gelesen zu haben das Jeanette Biedermann sich auch unters Messer gelegt hat, Kann mich aber auch irren.


----------



## redfive (12 Juni 2013)

Rainer Calmund?


----------



## Punisher (13 Juni 2013)

Angela Merkel


----------



## comatron (13 Juni 2013)

redfive schrieb:


> Rainer Calmund?



Bei dem güldet das nicht, weil alles schon nach unten gerutscht ist - allerdings nun auch wieder nicht so tief, wie er gehofft hatte !


----------



## okidoki (16 Juni 2013)

Merker45 schrieb:


> Alexandra Kamp (wie man sieht ), Sonya Kraus, Britt Hagedorn, Juliette Menke, Claudelle Deckert


 Ach und ich dachte inmmer Sonya hat von Natur aus so dicke Dinger


----------



## [email protected] (19 Juni 2013)

Vielleicht kein Star, aber sie hat auch was machen lassen: Monica Ivancan


----------



## okidoki (29 Juni 2013)

Kann einer was zu den Vorgeschlagenen, Sylvie, Fernanda oder Funda, sagen? Oder zu Annica Hansen?


----------



## erdnüsse13 (1 Juli 2013)

hatte katzenberger nicht auch mal echt kleine...


----------



## kabelager (14 Juli 2013)

Also Monica Ivancan hats ja auch bereits offen zugegeben, genauso ihre Busenfreundin Jana Ina;-)


----------



## RandomCitizen (20 Juli 2013)

Sonya Kraus


----------



## collins (21 Juli 2013)

Uschi Glas


----------



## zool (21 Juli 2013)

Maxi Biewer und dann hatte sie wegen Komplikationen eine Verkleinerung!


----------



## NEXUS68 (21 Juli 2013)

Kati Witt glaube auch


----------



## maxibusen (12 Aug. 2013)

zool schrieb:


> Maxi Biewer und dann hatte sie wegen Komplikationen eine Verkleinerung!



Weisst Du dazu näheres?


----------



## superfan2000 (28 Aug. 2013)

Die "kleine" Schlagermaus Michelle hat doch auch Silikontitten.


----------



## superfan2000 (29 Aug. 2013)

... und die Andrea Jürgens hat sie wohl auch vergrößern lassen. (?)


----------



## rotbuche (23 Okt. 2013)

NEXUS68 schrieb:


> Kati Witt glaube auch



Nein, die definitiv nicht! da ist alles echt!:thumbup:


----------



## Nephalin (6 Nov. 2013)

zool schrieb:


> Maxi Biewer und dann hatte sie wegen Komplikationen eine Verkleinerung!



Man fragt sich immer wieder, woher dieses dämliche Gerücht stammt.

Wenn man sich die Frau nämlich über die Jahre hinweg mal genau anschaut, dann erkennt man, dass da eben nichts gemacht wurde, sondern das es bei ihr vor allem Gewichtsschwankungen sind und das sie teilweise Corsagen trägt, wodurch die Brust ganz einfach manchmal größer wirkt als sie ist.

Bestes aktuelles Beispiel: Claudia Kleinert, auch der wird immer dann nachgesagt, da wäre was gemacht worden, wenn sie, unnötigerweise, Push-Ups trägt.

Bei Kati Witt ist auch alles echt, bei der liegt die Zunahme ganz einfach daran, dass der Leistungssport weggefallen ist.

Kleiner Tipp noch an die pubertären Phantasten, die in den meisten Fällen noch nie "gemachte" Möpse aus der Nähe gesehen haben: meistens erkennt man sie, selbst unter Kleidung daran, dass der Busen, oder auch Dekolleté genannt, nicht "gerade" nach oben läuft, also die "Falte", die entsteht, wenn man beide Brüste aneinander drückt, sondern das dann kleine "Kurven" entstehen.

Sieht man dort sogar nach innen zeigende Wölbungen, bspw. wie bei der Tante in Oceans 12, dann werden die Minimöpse quasi mit Gewalt aneinander geschoben.

So und nun dürft ihr euch einige der genannten Frauen noch mal anschauen.


----------



## paulogo (18 März 2014)

..........


----------



## anis3 (20 Juni 2014)

Danke für die schöne Maxi Biewer


----------

